# At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Far



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 24, 2010)

Let's discuss their picks for best and worst movies of the year so far.

Best Action Movie
MP picked _The Book of Eli_
TS picked _Green Zone_

Gotta agree with Mike. _Eli_ is a good movie.

Worst Action Movie
TS picked _Cop-Out_
MP picked _Kick-Ass_

I saw _Cop-Out_ against my will, but it didn't turn out to be the poison that critics had evoked. I laughed just here and there, and it was dissapointing, but I merely disliked the film.

Best Comedy
MP picked _Greenberg_
TS picked _Hot Tub Time Machine_

Worst Comedy
MP picked _Our Family Wedding_
TS picked _She's Out of My League_

Best Rom-Com
TS picked _Just Wright_
MP picked _Letters to Juliet_

Worst Rom-Com
MP picked _The Bounty Hunter_
TS picked _When in Rome_ (Honorable Mention: _Leap Year_)

Best Biopics
MP picked _The Runaways_ (Honorable Mention: _You Don't Know Jack_)
TS picked _Temple Grandin_

Best Drama
TS picked _A Prophet_
MP picked _The Secret in Their Eyes_

Worst Drama
TS picked _The Last Song_
MP picked _Harry Brown_

Best Thriller/Horror
MP picked _The Crazies_
TS picked _The Ghost Writer_

Worst Thriller/Horror
MP picked _Nightmare on Elm Street_
TS picked _The Wolfman_

Best Documentary
TS picked _Casino Jack and the United States of Money_
MP picked _Exit Through the Gift Shop_

Best Kids
MP picked _How to Train your Dragon_
TS picked _Alice in Wonderland_

_Dragon_ I didn't see, in spite of the critical acclaim. It was my choice. I go to animated films for the lulz and I had not heard that it was funnier than _Kung Fu Panda_. _Alice in Wonderland_ was average though.

Worst Kids
MP picked _Tooth Fairy_
TS picked _The Spy Next Door_


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*

No Iron Man 2? Shutter Island? 

Kickass as worst?

The crazies as BEST horror? Do these guys have any idea what they're talking about?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*



Lastdirewolf said:


> No Iron Man 2?


 
_Iron Man 2_ Scott liked enough to see, but both agreed it was dissapointing. Phillips said Rent it.

Personally I don't find it as good as the first one, but still, a very smart movie. It's not _X-men 3_ dissapointing.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*



Lastdirewolf said:


> The crazies as BEST horror? Do these guys have any idea what they're talking about?


 
Michael Phillips called it the rare case in which a remake is better than the original. Both said See it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*

Well, it's unfortunate both of these guys hated Shutter Island. Ebert and Roeper would have put it on their Best Of lists. It's my best of the year so far. And I agree with Michael's choice of Kick-Ass as the worst.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, it's unfortunate both of these guys hated Shutter Island. Ebert and Roeper would have put it on their Best Of lists. It's my best of the year so far. And I agree with Michael's choice of Kick-Ass as the worst.


 
I liked _Shutter Island_ too. It reminded me a lot of _Mist_ by Miguel de Unamuno.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Michael Phillips called it the rare case in which a remake is better than the original. Both said See it.





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _Iron Man 2_ Scott liked enough to  see, but both agreed it was dissapointing. Phillips said Rent it.
> 
> Personally I don't find it as good as the first one, but still, a very  smart movie. It's not _X-men 3_ dissapointing.



I've gotta say, I don't know who these people are, and I know now, that I don't want to know. I disagree with both of them for almost every category, as do the box office in some cases too. 

I typically stick by Rotten Tomatoes, to give me a rough rating, and these two seem like those odd positive reviews on a movie that has like a 10% freshness rating, or odd negative review that has a 95% freshness rating.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

*Re: At the Movies: Michael Phillips and A.O. Scott's Best and Worst of the Year so Fa*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> And I agree with Michael's choice of Kick-Ass as the worst.



As the worst action movie?

ACTION movie?

You cannot deny that the action sequences were balls-on-the-wall awesome.


----------

